# I can't beleive some people



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 14, 2012)

This was on the news last night.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=22...y-sheep-killed-by-house-dogs&s_cid=featured-1


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 14, 2012)

Duhhh, my dog just got blamed for killing $20000 worth of sheep. I think I'm going to let it run loose again so it can get shot. Wow, the brain power just astounds me.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 14, 2012)

And I agree 100% with the statement that said the dog owners don't really know what their dogs can or will do once they are out in a pasture of livestock. Just because a family pet doesn't attack little Billy or Suzy, or the neighbor's pet doesn't mean they won't revert to millions of years of instinctive cannine behavior and chase or kill a sheep, goat or calf. I've seen it happen too many times, and al it takes is one dog amoung a bunch to turn the whole bunch into a wild like pack. Then they go back home and act just as they always have in front of their owners--nice cuddly little pets. Dogs, even in rural settings,  should NOT be allowed to roam the countryside--ever.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 14, 2012)

I also have to add the sheep owner is right. Even a domesticated dog instinct will kick in. My choco lab mix got in with the pigs once and as soon as he figured out how fun it was to chase them he was all about it. I had to go in there and get his annoying butt out and it wasn't easy. I guarantee he would have chewed on them a bit if he got a hold of them and further guarantee a pack dog mentality would have set in if there were more than one dog.

Although I feel bad for the dog that got shot I don't feel bad at all for the stupid arse owner. Ain't karma a biznatch now you see how the sheep owner felt. Except, oh yeah, your dog doesn't help put food on the table for you nor is it worth 20k to anyone. So I guess you got off easy.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 14, 2012)

I will be following this story and I will let you all know if/when they post charges.

The sad thing is that these dogs are most likley good at home and because the humans don't keep them secured in a yard they may be put down for doing what comes naturally,


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 14, 2012)

We've gotten most of the free ranging dogs "weeded out" in my community.  After two or three were shot for chasing or killing calves, the rest of the new to the area neighbors decided on some underground fencing.

We have one dog, a German Shepherd, that is still running loose.  He has "eyeballed" my goats a couple times, and tried to get in at one point, but our electric fence is pretty secure with a powerfull wallop.  He went home screaming that time, but he will be back.  I've made sure his owners know of the situation and the possible outcome, but he is still running loose.  He is a sweet dog, and I hate to see anything happen to him, but once he figures out how to get in the pasture.....well, I'll do what I have to do.

At this point, I am pretty quick to shoot, esp cats.  In the past two years, we have had  one raccoon, two skunks, a horse, and two cats with a POSITIVE rabies. One of the cats, and one of the skunks were found within a mile of my house THIS YEAR!  I have no idea if the neighbors cats and dogs are up to date on their shots, and with this rabies epidemic in my county, I'll take no chances.  It's been argued that I dont have to worry because I keep my cats and dogs vaccinated against rabies.  This is true, but the goats are not vaccinated........and neither is my husband, my kids or myself.  I will try to call the owner if I know who the cat or dog belongs to, if possible.

Animal control around here is a joke.  When I have called to report a dog for harassing livestock the response is "Just shoot 'em".  It ticks me off to have to "Just shoot 'em".  

My dogs stay in my yard.  My mastiff has grown up around livestock and been well schooled in her farm manners. I would have a hard time believing that she would harass anyones livestock.  However, if she is out of my yard, I have failed to protect her from folks that would lie, and I have failed to protect my neighbors livestock from the possibility that my dog gets a wild red hair and actually DOES chase livestock.  If she left the farm, and was shot, it would be MY FAULT......regardless of whether she actually harassed livestock or not.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 14, 2012)

/\
Taking personal responsibility.
I like.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 14, 2012)

redtailgal- I have a Mastiff too he is such an all around GOOD dog. So very well behaved especially for a puppy. I absolutely love this pup!!! He is also good around the livestock although I know he really wants to "play" with them so badly. One time he got a hold of one of my does through the fence he wanted to play. She hollered like someone was killing her and when I went out to check I thought for sure she would be hurt but there was nary a mark on her. He is so big but so gentle  Love him!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 14, 2012)

what I'm curious about was how the dog's throat was slashed...by the bullet?  Hmmm......

I've been attacked by too many dogs to believe "fluffy" isn't capable of being a heartless predator! My dog (growing up) was one of the ones who attacked me - my dad refused to believe that Zorro hurt me...cause he obviously didn't MEAN to grab my arm and fight me for it! (9 stiches later...)

Our neighbor's dog went after my daughter in our front yard not a couple months after we'd moved in. Got pretty close to her face and wouldn't respond to me yelling at it. The next day...I put up a fence on the property line...5' high...the dog could still technically clear it...but my point was made. I figured, if the dog didn't have EASY access to our yard and us...and was STILL in our yard...I was MUCH more likely to get away with "we've done everything possible to deter their dog...we HAD to use lethal force" in case it came to that. The neighbors were surprised that their dog had gone after our daughter...but they were thankful for the fence. Hasn't been a problem since. Now our dog is up at all hours of the night...barking at the wind! 

A fence makes for good neighbors!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 14, 2012)

Been there. Most of the time just warning the neighbors is enough and if that doesn't work letting our own dogs out send a message to the dog does work. Our dogs aren't friendly to strange dogs. And it has probably saved us countless sheep. We leave our wandering dogs in a fenced area unless we are out with them. Sadly our main problem comes from dogs people dump in the country side thinking a ranch will take them in. We have taken in some of the ones we do find but most the time they run hungry and bullet shy from one farm to another until they eventually get shot.

$20,000.....Those poor people.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 14, 2012)

I dont do the letting our dogs out on stray dogs.  I worry about disease, and the fact that my mastiff is so big that any type of emergency visit is gonna cost a bloody fortune. (that and I dont want my girl scarred up in a dog fight)

She has attacked a couple dogs that she got to before I did, and she got the job done without killing them, but she got her ear torn in one fight.  Oddly enough, she isnt dog aggressive unless she needs to be.  I could walk her off lead thru any number of dogs without a problem, so long as they didnt challenge her. She wont back down to a challenge, lol.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 14, 2012)

Ours don't really fight just chase. If the stray doesn't run and acts like he wants to fight our male pins them...it really quite weird he wont do anything to them except stand over them. Then again if I had a 180lb st Bernard staring down at me I don't think I would be very combative either. We stay pretty utd on vaccinations and there aren't any prevailing illness around.mWe ae pretty lucky in the fact we dont have close neighbors and there seams to be less strays.


----------



## quiltnchik (Nov 23, 2012)

Some people's ignorance astounds me!  Head on over to my farm page if you don't believe a dog is capable of killing livestock and, guess what?  The law is on the farmer's side in almost every state!  I don't blame the dogs - I blame the owners for being irresponsible and letting the dogs run - but my goats and those dogs paid the ultimate price for that stupidity!

https://www.facebook.com/Harvest.Moon.Farm


----------



## quiltnchik (Nov 23, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Animal control around here is a joke.  When I have called to report a dog for harassing livestock the response is "Just shoot 'em".  It ticks me off to have to "Just shoot 'em".


It's state law in most states - if you don't kill them, the AOC will have to.  Once they've been proven to chase/worry/kill livestock, they have to be put down.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 26, 2012)

I've raced sled dogs for years, and not once have I ever let my dogs roam.  A few escaped and I got them back, thankfully, but loose dogs are trouble.

Most people around here don't let their dogs run, thankfully.  The neighbors in Colorado--well that's another story...


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 26, 2012)

If my dog is caught off the property and chasing other animals, she deserves to be disposed of.  PERIOD!  And I won't be crying any tears of "BOO, HOO, how could you?"


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 26, 2012)

There are two dogs who I would give a pass if they came on my property. All others, will not get the same benefit. I know Samson, the neighbor's horse farm dog. They have hundreds of acres, and while Samson runs free, I've never seen him go farther than their driveway (no electric fence collar, either) and he stays in the barn area/close pastures. I also know he is friendly. I guess after all this time, if he hasn't left his horse charges, he likely won't. 

The other is Brown Dog, who belongs to a doctor about a half mile away. Brown Dog is NOT allowed to roam, and is restrained when he is outside (fence, lead, etc.). But Brown Dog has on occasion rushed the door and gone on an adventure. He's landed here two times (almost six months apart between 'visits'). The last time I actually had a goose in my arms when I saw him coming my way, and all the chickens were in the yard. What did Brown Dog do? Ran over to me and rubbed up against my legs. Even when I put down the goose (who'd begun to freak out) thankfully Brown Dog did not care since that meant I could give him my full attention. So he's a good boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 26, 2012)

The problem is city people who move out to the country feel they have every right to let their dog roam even though there are leash laws in effect in most states. But city people just don't want to own up to the fact that they need to do that. It seems like there have been quite a few stories lately of dogs attacking livestock and there is a greater outcry about the dog being killed than the livestock that was lost. People honestly think that that pet dog has more rights than the owner of the dead livestock that has lost money. It is truly unbelievable. Pet animal rights seems to be going to a whole new level and farmers better watch out that soon they won't be allowed to kill those dogs and have no way of protecting themselves and their livestock from stupid people and their loose dogs.

Luckily people around me keep their dogs at home. If any are roaming free, they accidentally got out and usually aren't interested in getting into pastures. The dogs are just happy to be roaming and just pass through and keep on moving.


----------



## quiltnchik (Nov 26, 2012)

FWIW, here's my story.  I never want anyone to have to go through what I did, so I contacted the local TV station.

http://www.nbc29.com/story/20180518/fluvanna-farm-owner-speaks-out-after-dogs-attack-her-livestock


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for you loss. I hope you can at least get some restitution from the owners even though it will never replace the goats and the horror you went through.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I am so sorry for you loss. I hope you can at least get some restitution from the owners even though it will never replace the goats and the horror you went through.


x2.  

Terrible.  Simply terrible.  And completely avoidable if the owners had simply not let their dogs run.


----------



## bigmike (Nov 27, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> We've gotten most of the free ranging dogs "weeded out" in my community.  After two or three were shot for chasing or killing calves, the rest of the new to the area neighbors decided on some underground fencing.
> 
> We have one dog, a German Shepherd, that is still running loose.  He has "eyeballed" my goats a couple times, and tried to get in at one point, but our electric fence is pretty secure with a powerfull wallop.  He went home screaming that time, but he will be back.  I've made sure his owners know of the situation and the possible outcome, but he is still running loose.  He is a sweet dog, and I hate to see anything happen to him, but once he figures out how to get in the pasture.....well, I'll do what I have to do.
> 
> ...


You sound like us..If there is a nusiance animal the sherrif's office says to just shoot it..My cousin who lives across the street has really weeded down the number of stray or roaming dogs and cats around here.There cats are mostly feral and wiped out his chickens..Folks in town learned if their dog was caught messing with his livestock that it WOULD BE SHOT.Not near as many roamers anymore....Here I think that you could get away with murder before the Sherrif or deputy got here..It is a HUGE county and they only have 3 deputies and the Sherrif..


----------

